# my discovery



## sawsong (Nov 17, 2007)

here's mine. it's nothing much, but at 20 im proud of it and worked hard to buy one in this good condition. got some bits for it at the moment but havent fitted them due to them being at home and me being at uni. some extra lights, roofrack, arch flares and bigger tyres (265/75R16). making a computer for it with a motherboard small enough to sit in the bottom of the cubby box so i can have gps on and off the road in it, and cost less than the average tomtom!!

also designed a secure chainsaw carrying rack for the boot and got some grilles for the insides of the boot windows in case of flying equipment


----------



## oldirty (Nov 17, 2007)

nice ride homeboy.


----------



## sawsong (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks mate. there are more fuel economic vehicles out there but i can squeeze 36mpg out of her and run it on about 70% canola oil


----------

